# Show schedules



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been having a look at show schedules, and I've noticed that the format for future shows seems different to the show I took Jammy to. At that show she was in the foreign class, in future shows she'll be in a class with burmese, australian mists and asians.

So I wondered - what bought about the change? I've tried searching to see if I can find anything about it, but so far not found anything. I also wondered was it just numbers that put tonks in with burmese rather than siamese?

Just generally intrigued as to how it came about - so if anyone can point me in the direction of any reading I'd appreciate it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh... I think I've just found minutes on the GCCF website. I was being blind... will read those!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

They've changed the show structure, to try and make the Grands fairer and to work alongside the changes in the judging scheme


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks 

I feel like I am getting obsessed with reading up on showing now hehe 

Seems to take a little while for schedules and judge reports to get published (maybe I am impatient!).


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feel like I am getting obsessed with reading up on showing now hehe
> 
> Seems to take a little while for schedules and judge reports to get published (maybe I am impatient!).


It takes forever, and it's always your cat last! Or that's how it feels anyway. They have 28 days following the show to publish, and most get theirs in on time. There's maybe the odd couple that are late, but you'll find there's always judges that leave it right up to the wire!

That's how it starts, obsessive reading, and it sloooooowly morphs into obsessive showing. You might as well embrace it


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feel like I am getting obsessed with reading up on showing now hehe
> 
> Seems to take a little while for schedules and judge reports to get published (maybe I am impatient!).


Some judges are very quick - Val Kilby is usually the day after, John Hansson does a short version in the day or two after the show, others take longer.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feel like I am getting obsessed with reading up on showing now hehe
> 
> Seems to take a little while for schedules and judge reports to get published (maybe I am impatient!).


I have been looking for your reports too. At least you have the BIS results.

I think some judges take on too many shows and other GCCF business, so they are always playing catch up. The whole structure is very shaky. There are not enough judges so those that are relatively able-bodied are in great demand.

This is the reason for the section changes, the hope being that more judges will be trained for a given section in a shorter time. You asked why Tonks are in with Burmese. In general they will have the same judges whereas very few Siamese judges will judge Tonks as well.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Some judges are very quick - Val Kilby is usually the day after, John Hansson does a short version in the day or two after the show, others take longer.


Yes, Val was one of the first to appear 

I'm waiting for Mr S Parkin to put his results up


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I have been looking for your reports too. At least you have the BIS results.
> 
> I think some judges take on too many shows and other GCCF business, so they are always playing catch up. The whole structure is very shaky. There are not enough judges so those that are relatively able-bodied are in great demand.
> 
> This is the reason for the section changes, the hope being that more judges will be trained for a given section in a shorter time. You asked why Tonks are in with Burmese. In general they will have the same judges whereas very few Siamese judges will judge Tonks as well.


Ahhh - yes that makes sense. I didn't see anything specific about that, but I did notice a few names in the judges lists that I remembered from the Burmese world were full tonk judges too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Ahhh - yes that makes sense. I didn't see anything specific about that, but I did notice a few names in the judges lists that I remembered from the Burmese world were full tonk judges too.


Most judges are on several lists as that makes it easier for them to get judging engagements, even if some of the other lists are as probationers. It's not completely up-to-date but lists of who can judge what are at: https://www.gccfcats.org/Show-Information/Judges-Stewards


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Yes, Val was one of the first to appear
> I'm waiting for Mr S Parkin to put his results up


Steve Parkin's report is in!!!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Steve Parkin's report is in!!!!!


Oh my... I've just read his report


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes with show reports there is an exhibitors document. Can anyone who was at the show add things to this?

I just wanted to say thanks for my first ever show


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Why don't you send some of the pics you took and thank her judges particularly her BIS ones? You are entitled to a brag. I don't know anybody else who has had so much success at their first show. If you send it to the webmaster it will be a separate item.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

What a fabulous report! Definitely send something in


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Another Jammy report this evening.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Another Jammy report this evening.


oooh - will go have a look 

I have sent something in from the exhibitors corner. This is what I've said:

The joint Northern Counties and Durham County Cat Club show was my first show as an exhibitor. I've been visiting shows for the last couple of years, but with the arrival of Jammy in December 2017 I thought I'd see what it was like being an exhibitor.

I'll admit everything was a bit strange - and I spent a large amount of the day - like Jammy - all wide eyed and dazed. But it was a great day, and it was interesting and fun talking to people about their cats. And importantly, Jammy seemed to enjoy herself too.

On an amusing note, I'm not sure I'll get over the shock of returning to Jammy's pen to see how she was getting on to find she was missing though. Numerous scenarios rushed through my head before realisation dawned that she had been moved to the best in show pens! What a great honour for her at her first ever show!

The whole day was was a great experience, and I wanted to thank the show managers, other exhibitors and her judges - especially those that put her forward for best in show. Jammy and I really enjoyed the day and we're well and truly bitten with the show bug.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Another Jammy report this evening.


I was sort of hovering near by when Sue judged Jammy, I think this may have been why she wasn't as relaxed. When Sue put her back in the pen she struck such a pose though... Pleased that got spotted :-D


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I was sort of hovering near by when Sue judged Jammy, I think this may have been why she wasn't as relaxed. When Sue put her back in the pen she struck such a pose though... Pleased that got spotted :-D


She is a tonk breeder so is bound to pick up on every little thing.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been showing my cats for 5 years now and really enjoy it.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Do hope we bump into you at a show, I keep bumping into you on all forms of social media so I’m sure I will bump into you in person sooner or later!! X


----------

